# One of the Bachmann China G scale QJs is on eBay



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All:

I remember it being a small production run, so I am surprised one has shown up on eBay?

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRASS-G-SCALE-2-10-2-STEAM-LOCO-TENDER-NEW_W0QQitemZ220346696138QQihZ012QQcategoryZ19154QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Where does it say Bachmann in this ad?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Check the vids, and the annoucement for this model was last year. 

http://www.45mm.jp/page178.html


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think that for the money asked only serious collectors will be interested, and they are likely to want to know the exact scale. Not simply "G".


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The title of the listing said G scale. G = 1:29 if memory serves, with 1:32 being I scale, 1:22,5 being II/IIm, 1:20.3 being F and 1:24 being 1/2 inch scale?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

There are those the will argue with your list and I would argue with them. 

Unfortunately, manufacturers and retailers and all of us in this hobby cannot agree on what the letter "G" means as to the actual scale relationship of the toy to the prototype. 

From my viewpoint the only thing that "G" conveys to me is that it PROBABLY (not totally necessarily) means the track is 45 millimeters apart. 

i.e.: "G" is the first initial of the word "Goofy".


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ouch that price!


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

G is 1/22.5


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 01/17/2009 8:26 PM
I would think that for the money asked only serious collectors will be interested, and they are likely to want to know the exact scale. Not simply "G".


Tony - the quoted scale from the manufacturers blurb is 1/24th.
 
However- using their own figures to calculate the actual size from the known dimensions of the real thing, we end up with a scale of 1/28th.
 
Hmmm.
   
Best
 
tac
http://www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess it didn't sell.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

It's a nice model but I wonder why they chose a Chinese prototype? Seems like there would be a very limited market for that, especially at such high prices.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

With at least 4 imported QJ's running in the U.S. now, I suspect that some people are thinking that there might be a market from the people seeing them (and not knowing any better) may want to run a model of them.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 01/19/2009 4:48 AM
Posted By TonyWalsham on 01/17/2009 8:26 PM
I would think that for the money asked only serious collectors will be interested, and they are likely to want to know the exact scale. Not simply "G".


Tony - the quoted scale from the manufacturers blurb is 1/24th.

However- using their own figures to calculate the actual size from the known dimensions of the real thing, we end up with a scale of 1/28th.

Hmmm.

Best

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/



Thanks TAC.
I guess in this case "G" really does mean GUMMI scale.
More rubberising of scale to suit whatever it takes to make a sale.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 01/19/2009 11:44 AM It's a nice model but I wonder why they chose a Chinese prototype? Seems like there would be a very limited market for that, especially at such high prices. 


My guess is that Sanda Kan or whoever commissioned the manufacture of these models is Chinese - maybe even those folks who build Accu-Craft's models. There is sufficient home interest, let alone in nearby Japan, for a model of this kind. The H0 version was a great seller for Bachmann.

And yes, there IS a very limited market, that is why there were so few of them made in the first place. There is no doubt that they will be an appreciating asset to any collection, in much the same way as the Fine Art Models were/are. Imagine, if you will, making one othes things from scratch, and just how much it would cost to commission a one-off.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the reasons why FineArts models were collectors items is because they were the correct 1:32nd scale for mainline. 

Unless this thing is 1:32nd scale I doubt it will be embraced quite so readily by collectors. Nice model or not.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 01/19/2009 11:44 AM
It's a nice model but I wonder why they chose a Chinese prototype? Seems like there would be a very limited market for that, especially at such high prices. 





Well, it is a home market model afterall?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The question is, who is the maker of the rest of Bachmann's Brassworks brass O and Gauge I model range? Aren't they doing a GWR loco in "3" scale too? 

http://www.bachmann.co.uk/price1.php?prod_selected=brassworks


----------



## insanerocketkid (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 01/19/2009 1:39 PM
With at least 4 imported QJ's running in the U.S. now, I suspect that some people are thinking that there might be a market from the people seeing them (and not knowing any better) may want to run a model of them. 



Where is the 4th QJ and where did it come from? 

There are the two owned in the US by Harry Posner, then there is the one that is owned by RJ Corman.

NYSW 142 is a mikado.


Mike


----------

